# Best Whatch For Around 300 Pounds



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

hello to all, hope you all had a good Xmas and happy new year.

I am looking for a watch for around 300 pounds, I only know a lil about watches, so i could do with a lil help from the guys and girls in the know.

Things i like in a watch in no order and would give some up if i had to:

1, Big face like around 45mm +

2, Have some weight so i know i am wearing one

3, Bracelet for the strap

4, value for money to

I know i am not going to get a Rolex Omega etc but i like some input on good ones to have a look at and why please.

some pics of some i like the look of in case it helps you pick for me:

http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6741835/

Rotary Aquaspeed Exclusive Men's Chronograph Black Watch 99 pounds

http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/detail/R/6843220/

Rotary Men's Iridium Plated Bracelet Watch 99 pounds










Citizen Skyhawk AT Watch JY0000-53E also like the black one 314 pounds










Citizen Gents Black Eagle Skyhawk JR3155-54E 249 pounds

They are just so you get a idea but let me know what you think i should look at and why if you can please

don't be scared to show me something different to the post pics. i might like you never know

thank you all very much

gaz


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

0/10 for observation! - Links to external sales sites are not allowed as our host here SELLS WATCHES ffs - Expect your post to be deleted when the mods spot it - Here is a bit of the pinned rule ...



> Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to other watch forums will be deleted.
> 
> If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.


Regards

Paul


----------



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

don't look like i can edit it now to for some reason i was about to del them out of it.

so if a mod could do it thxs a lot and it will not happen again i found forum on google see not by the shop


----------



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Irfan said:


> I know this is double your budget but it is excellent value for money and a damn fine watch too.
> 
> Oakley Minute Machine (Google it), RRP is Â£750. It is a fully titanium watch with self lubricating carbon washers in the bracelet. Gives it a very smooth movement if you have a play with it. Very aggressive looks, chronograph function, screw down crown, water resistant to 100 metres and the crystal is AR coated.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot i will have a look now.

nice one pal

gaz


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

For that money you would get yourself a good new Seiko. If you read the forums on here they are really well rated. I have had two from the 70's and they have been very good so far.

Alternatives are TW Steel if you want the size thing. 45mm is big, so do try one on first. The quartz movements in most of these watches are very similar, but the seiko will be automatic for that money. An auto watch is whatthe collectors prefer, but we are daft and pay more money for less accurate and reliable technology. It's just difficult to love a quartz watch - you remember your first car with affection but you remember your first PC as a pile of junk!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Seiko 200m diver kinetic gets my money :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

thx all i will look now any more please

gaz


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

BathTone said:


> Seiko 200m diver kinetic gets my money :thumbsup:


For the price, that's a whole lot of accurate water resistant accurate divewatch!!

And topline, at a jewellers, you pay Â£275, perhaps cheaper on the web.

The sales forum on here is the way to go, or with Roy the site owner.

Some great pre-worn deals on there. Once you get a genuine 50 posts up.

But to go out tomorrow, with Â£300 on the high street, you wouldn't go wrong with the Seiko kinetic diver.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

For under half your budget you can have one of these:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> For under half your budget you can have one of these:


Correct... or in black instead of orange too...

Great watches. (subject to forum opinion :lol: )


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar with time, chronometer, local time, and alarm.

It also has a unidirectional rotating bezel.

All stainless, the bracelet is 22/23 mm wide with all solid links.

It is quite heavy with a Breitling style and heft to it.

Model no E812-5052335 HST.

It cost just Â£300 and fits your description to a T.

Google it and enjoy.


----------



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

gregory said:


> vamos666 said:
> 
> 
> > For under half your budget you can have one of these:
> ...


what watch is that? and how differnt is it from the dive has its like 250 the drive?

thx all for the help


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Seiko Orange Monster. it's 200m.

It's a heavy beast of a watch although sits very comfortably on the wrist. My favourite at the mo'!


----------



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

ludditeinorbit said:


> I have a Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar with time, chronometer, local time, and alarm.
> 
> It also has a unidirectional rotating bezel.
> 
> ...


yes i do like the look of a few Citizen, how do are they for the money? i look at your model now thxs


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

gaz123 said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar with time, chronometer, local time, and alarm.
> ...


It looks and feels quality.

It would not look out of place in a Breitling catalogue.

It looks so much like a Breitling that Citizen must have good legal representation. :hypocrite:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I like my OM too. Comes on a bracelet but i prefer a zulu. Here a pic to wet your appetite............


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

michaelh said:


> I like my OM too. Comes on a bracelet but i prefer a zulu. Here a pic to wet your appetite............


I'd need Alka Seltzers after that! :hypocrite:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

What about a trip to roys site to see if he has any seikos left if memory serves they were Â£150 ish or any O&W which I believe were Â£250 job done and you will be supporting the man who pays for the forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

It is a difficult one. I suggested the Seiko diver but does it have street 'kudos', and how important is that to you? Most people say it does'nt matter but most of us deep down do like a bit of quality bling. Â£15k will get you a decent family motor but it will also get you a second hand Porche Boxster. I know which one I would rather polish!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

have a look at some of these on Roy's website (owner of this forum, and the man who pays for us to enjoy it)

My link

they will glow better than anything else you have seen before and the price is right


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Aye... and while we're at it, you could walk away with a couple of Seiko's, brand spanking....

RLT Seiko Divers...

... for your dosh!!


----------



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks all for the help , i will look at roys site asap.

No don't have to be a show off watch just a good looking watch that i like.

so whats the different in the dive Vs the monster ?

and keep them cumming.

gaz thx


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Monster is a great watch and the lume is amazing. Lasts all night. Obviously not as good as my traser h3 but its the best glower out of the others. Really well made and iv had no problems, people think the bracelet is the best too. On a review i read if a sea dweller the guy said the monster clasp was better. Great VFM. Go for it mate, you wont regret it.


----------



## gaz123 (Dec 29, 2009)

michaelh said:


> Monster is a great watch and the lume is amazing. Lasts all night. Obviously not as good as my traser h3 but its the best glower out of the others. Really well made and iv had no problems, people think the bracelet is the best too. On a review i read if a sea dweller the guy said the monster clasp was better. Great VFM. Go for it mate, you wont regret it.


thanks for the info so many to pick from its getting to hard lol

gaz


----------

